# citronella & eucalyptus smells



## modesty (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello Everybody

So are adding a new member to our little family, PINELOPE (with an 'i' not an 'e')

So im super excited to have her join us as I've never had a girlie hedge before, and now my boyfriend can't complain i dress her up too girlie.

i wanted to ask a question that a lot of people seem to disagree on:

It's summer now here and the misquitos are having a great time.
So i bought one of those home spray things that go off every few minutes, it's filled with either citronella oil or eucalyptus oil.

Obviously it's pointed away from the cage, food and anywhere she runs, so she won't come in direct contact with her, but is there a chance she might find it unpleasant?

Or that the smell might annoy her or anything negative?

It would be nice to hear a few opinions.

Thank you


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

It could actually be poisonous to her. Eucalyptus oil and tea tree oil both are cyclic carbon chains and both contain the chemical eucalyptol. They have similar structure and chemical properties, and tea tree oil is a known hedgehog toxin. 

Citronella is often used as a wild animal garden pest deterrent. It's supposed to keep out rodents, deer, rabbits, and other things that want to eat your veggies. 

So, yeah, I would say this is something to have nowhere near your hedgehog.


----------



## modesty (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh goodness...

Thank you, Soyala.
Do you per chance know of anything else that i can use that won't bother the hedgie?
For room sprays?


----------



## Tjg191968 (May 5, 2021)

Soyala_Amaya said:


> It could actually be poisonous to her. Eucalyptus oil and tea tree oil both are cyclic carbon chains and both contain the chemical eucalyptol. They have similar structure and chemical properties, and tea tree oil is a known hedgehog toxin.
> 
> Citronella is often used as a wild animal garden pest deterrent. It's supposed to keep out rodents, deer, rabbits, and other things that want to eat your veggies.
> 
> So, yeah, I would say this is something to have nowhere near your hedgehog.


Curious if I put along the fence line where the rats are coming through if it would attract the hedgehog to that area...I just want to keep the rats out.


----------

